# What's the TPU value of your Wyn deposit in RCI?



## Carol C (Nov 29, 2010)

I guess I'm hoping to take a poll, to be able to compare and contrast. 

I have a 42K (white) studio deposit that is invisible...and the TPU is also invisible. Anyone here able to see their TPU values on their Wyndham deposits in RCI Weeks?


----------



## Joan-OH (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 70K visible that is given a 15 value

Joan-OH


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 29, 2010)

70K visible=16 TPU's.  It's a red studio at Patriot's Place.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmm, 15 versus 16 for a 70K. Now...would that one point difference have anything to do with when the deposit was made? Geez, why am I trying to figure out RCI when it's almost midnight and I should be in bed?!


----------



## Joan-OH (Nov 29, 2010)

Carol C said:


> Hmmm, 15 versus 16 for a 70K. Now...would that one point difference have anything to do with when the deposit was made? Geez, why am I trying to figure out RCI when it's almost midnight and I should be in bed?!



I would imagine it has to do with the resort.  My 15 is Santa Barbara, and Cindy's is Patriots Place.  You would think Santa Barbara would be higher since Williamsburg has so many units compared to Fort Lauderdale.

Joan-OH


----------



## Carol C (Nov 29, 2010)

Joan-OH said:


> I would imagine it has to do with the resort.  My 15 is Santa Barbara, and Cindy's is Patriots Place.  You would think Santa Barbara would be higher since Williamsburg has so many units compared to Fort Lauderdale.
> 
> Joan-OH



Should I assume an invisible deposit of 42K might be worth, say, 10? Are invisibles going to have the same TPU as the visible ones? I think I'll call tomorrow & see if somebody will talk to me from the RCI Wyn desk...or will they keep everything top secret? Stay tuned!


----------



## Joan-OH (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not sure what they are going to do with the generics.  If they are going to keep them generic, but searchable, I don't know how I can get a 15 and Cindy a 16.  Wouldn't they have to be standard if they are truly generic.  And I wonder if they do keep them generic, if we will be able to combine them. 

If you do find out what they have assigned you as far as value, I would be interested in knowing.

Joan-OH


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Nov 30, 2010)

It is possible that the difference in Trading Power Credits has to do with the original check-in date of the visible units provided by Wyndham and how much time prior to check-in was left when the deposit was actually made into RCI.

A 70K visible (red studio) that was deposited more than 9 months before check-in should have had a higher credit value than a 70K visible (red studio)  deposited say 8 months or 7 months prior to check-in if the resort had been the same and if the check-in had been the same date or close to the same date.

There were just to many variables that came into play when Wyndham was giving out requested visible deposits. That is why we often referred to the "visible deposit requests" as a "crap shoot."


----------



## bnoble (Nov 30, 2010)

> Hmmm, 15 versus 16 _for a 70K_.


Remember: *visibles* are treated entirely differently than *generics*.  A generic is given a value that approximates an average across all deposits Wyn makes with like size/season.  A visible is *one specific week* that may or may not be a good one.  So, unfortunately, any specific value given to a visible will only give you the faintest sense for what a generic might get.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't figure things out either,but I am VERY pleased that I got a value of 15 for Flagstaff. This was a visible deposit. It was a 28k deposit, but Wyndham upgraded it to a 63K because I am a VIP owner.  I still have generics that I'm wondering what they are going to be worth...
-Deb


----------



## markel (Nov 30, 2010)

My question is.....

For those who have Wyndham points that expire the end of 2010, do they wait until towards the end of December to see if anything unfolds OR just get it out of the way and deposit, say tomorrow on Dec. 1st. I can't imagine anything good will happen by the end of the year.

BUT, my luck has it that if I do deposit my points in the next few days then something WILL unfold for the better of those who waited !!!

Mark


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Nov 30, 2010)

markel said:


> My question is.....
> 
> For those who have Wyndham points that expire the end of 2010, do they wait until towards the end of December to see if anything unfolds OR just get it out of the way and deposit, say tomorrow on Dec. 1st. I can't imagine anything good will happen by the end of the year.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting till the end of the month.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 30, 2010)

If I were in that position, I would wait until a few days before the end-of-year processing cycle begins.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 1, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I guess I'm hoping to take a poll, to be able to compare and contrast.
> 
> I have a 42K (white) studio deposit that is invisible...and the TPU is also invisible. Anyone here able to see their TPU values on their Wyndham deposits in RCI Weeks?



How does 12 sound


----------



## Carol C (Dec 2, 2010)

Bourne said:


> How does 12 sound



I hear 12! Do I hear 13? Anyone? Going once, going twice... :rofl:


----------



## Bourne (Dec 2, 2010)

This puppy is as generic as they come...

And I know it pretty much tells RCI who I am, but I'm sold on the new changes.


----------



## lily28 (Dec 2, 2010)

what is the tp value for a generic 28k?  thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 2, 2010)

Now if only we could combine those generics on the RCI side.  It would be better to deposit several small units for 12 points each and combine them rather than 1 deposit for 15.  I rather take 36 points than 15 points.

I wonder how it will all work when it is finally rolled out.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bourne said:


> This puppy is as generic as they come...
> 
> And I know it pretty much tells RCI who I am, but I'm sold on the new changes.



I appreciate this info SO much, I cannot even tell you!  

Maybe RCI will get its act together soon and give us some idea of value.  I have a whole bunch of deposits that expire in January of 2011.  I would love to combine them and extend for two years.  That will definitely not happen....


----------



## Joan-OH (Dec 2, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Now if only we could combine those generics on the RCI side.  It would be better to deposit several small units for 12 points each and combine them rather than 1 deposit for 15.  I rather take 36 points than 15 points.
> 
> I wonder how it will all work when it is finally rolled out.



My thoughts exactly!  Deposit them, combine them all for the $99 and use as needed with change back.  I would imagine that they would HAVE to be combinable in the future.  They can't really treat our deposits,(since they reflect a "real" week), any differently than anyone else.

Joan - OH


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 2, 2010)

That certainly gives a lot more value to Wyndham owners.  Even if 28k deposits are in the 8-10 range, that can really add up.  For instance, with PIC I think you can get 254k points from a 3BR Gold Grown Red week, which is enough for nine 28k deposits.  At 9 units of TP each, that's 81.  All from a single week, recycled through Wyndham and back to RCI.


----------



## Conan (Dec 2, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> That certainly gives a lot more value to Wyndham owners. ... with PIC I think you can get 254k points from a 3BR Gold Grown Red week, which is enough for nine 28k deposits.


 
This finally puts some meat on the VIP bones--you can't participate in PIC without buying retail points from Wyndham at their crazy 13 cents/point price. But at least you get something for your money if you coordinate the purchase with PIC.
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/wyndham_personal_interval_choice_PIC_program.html

Not enough meat for me to buy retail, but it's a legitimate point for the Wyndham sales force to assert.

P.S. Under the "loose lips sink ships" doctrine, if we do find a clever way to get lots of TP at low cost, can we resist the urge to reveal it here?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 2, 2010)

The rumblings from the call centers (WVO and RCI's dedicated WVO desk) suggest that Wyn owners may be getting a dedicated portal, similar to what WorldMark and HGVC have, rather than continued (half-baked) access to "regular RCI Weeks".

That will have interesting implications...one of which is that the split-and-combine game won't really apply.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 2, 2010)

Conan said:


> Not enough meat for me to buy retail, but it's a legitimate point for the Wyndham sales force to assert.


Totally agree.  The upfront cost of getting into Wyndham at retail so you can access PIC (which I don't think is guaranteed to always remain an option) makes this more expensive than some of the better ways to get TP units.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Dec 2, 2010)

That's what I heard too last week that the rep was going to training about the changes for Wyndham. Special portal and he thought the changes were not great as it was going to cost more points than normal now but didn't specify what the changes were


----------



## Bourne (Dec 2, 2010)

FWIV, I was told yesterday when the deposit was made that they have gone back into development for some last minute tweaks based on suggestions. The new ETA is Jan '11


----------



## bnoble (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, _there's_ a shocker.

Wake me when it actually happens.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 3, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I appreciate this info SO much, I cannot even tell you!



You're welcome..

Regarding the 28K, ....11


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 3, 2010)

Bourne said:


> FWIV, I was told yesterday when the deposit was made that they have gone back into development for some last minute tweaks based on suggestions. The new ETA is Jan '11



Almost 2 years since Wyndham stopped giving out visibles?


----------



## markel (Dec 3, 2010)

Bourne said:


> FWIV, I was told yesterday when the deposit was made that they have gone back into development for some last minute tweaks based on suggestions. The new ETA is Jan '11




Just one more reason to go ahead and deposit the Dec. 2010 points with RCI now. May as well beat the holiday rush !!!

Mark


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 3, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Well, _there's_ a shocker.
> 
> Wake me when it actually happens.



I'm with you, I'll be  when this all happens. Anyone want to start a pool on when this will all happen?


----------



## Lerose (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a visible Patroits Place week that cost 42K points.  It's trading power is only 8   

Linda


----------



## shaun401 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 70k and it looks like 14  .


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Dec 7, 2010)

shaun - visible deposit for 14  ....

or a generic that you have confirmed TP on .


----------



## shaun401 (Dec 8, 2010)

sandkastle4966 said:


> shaun - visible deposit for 14  ....
> 
> or a generic that you have confirmed TP on .



 It's an ongoing generic search.


----------



## markel (Dec 8, 2010)

shaun401 said:


> It's an ongoing generic search.



My 2 BR RED (high) generic is listed at 18, also tied to an ongoing search.


----------



## Joan-OH (Dec 8, 2010)

markel said:


> My 2 BR RED (high) generic is listed at 18, also tied to an ongoing search.



My 70K visible is a 15.  I sure hope you got a VIP upgrade with that 2 bedroom because if you didn't I'd me mad that a red studio and a red two bedroom have very little difference in trading power.

Joan-OH


----------



## markel (Dec 8, 2010)

Joan-OH said:


> My 70K visible is a 15.  I sure hope you got a VIP upgrade with that 2 bedroom because if you didn't I'd me mad that a red studio and a red two bedroom have very little difference in trading power.
> 
> Joan-OH



Joan,

No VIP for me so no upgrades. In trying to figure out this trading power stuff (in regards to generics) I agree. Not worth spending 154K for a deposit if that's all the better it's gonna be.

Mark


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2010)

> I'd me mad that a red studio and a red two bedroom have very little difference in trading power.


If you look at things currently in the spacebank, there is a surprisingly small difference between smaller and larger units at the same resort for the same week.


----------



## lily28 (Dec 8, 2010)

28k deposit tp is not 11. I was checking on line and found an unit for 11 today.  I called rci wyndham hoping to confirm it with a 28k deposit and was told it won't see the unit I want.  It can pull an unit worth 8 with checkin 1/8/11 but not one needing 11 tp.
I made this 28 k deposit last week with the remaining 2010 points I have plus borrowing some points from next yr.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 9, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I guess I'm hoping to take a poll, to be able to compare and contrast.
> 
> I have a 42K (white) studio deposit that is invisible...and the TPU is also invisible. Anyone here able to see their TPU values on their Wyndham deposits in RCI Weeks?



It looks to me that you're only interested in Wyndham points deposits and not fixed weeks, right?

If you want to see fixed week values, here are the two I just did:

Kingsgate wk 18 2011, 1BR at the 181 day rate got TP 10
Kingsgate wk 18 2011, 2BR at the 181 day rate got TP 13
Had I deposited the 3BR lockoff that makes up these deposits, I would have gotten significantly less than the aggregate of 23.

As an aside, my 2010 Flagstaff wk 12 2BR was deposited at 13 weeks out (Dec 09) and received 13 TP.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 9, 2010)

Conan said:


> This finally puts some meat on the VIP bones--you can't participate in PIC without buying retail points from Wyndham at their crazy 13 cents/point price. But at least you get something for your money if you coordinate the purchase with PIC.
> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/wyndham_personal_interval_choice_PIC_program.html
> 
> Not enough meat for me to buy retail, but it's a legitimate point for the Wyndham sales force to assert.
> ...



No revealing secrets here on TUG...better to keep it amongst trusted people. Too many prying Wyndham, RCI and other corporate types are on TUG posing as "guests"...or not even registered at all.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 9, 2010)

bnoble said:


> If you look at things currently in the spacebank, there is a surprisingly small difference between smaller and larger units at the same resort for the same week.



Why does Wyndham/RCI hate itself so much? Word is certainly getting out that they give their own resorts the worst possible trading power. You can pick up Wyndham pts contracts for a buck on eBay...and I believe it's NOT just because of the bad economy. What company in its right mind would constantly devalue its products and degrade its contracts with its members/customers? Stupid!!


----------



## bnoble (Dec 9, 2010)

Carol, I'm not sure why you quoted me, but the difference between small and large units is not limited to Wyndham resorts.  It is just the way RCI computes trade power.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 10, 2010)

Carol C said:


> Why does Wyndham/RCI hate itself so much? Word is certainly getting out that they give their own resorts the worst possible trading power. You can pick up Wyndham pts contracts for a buck on eBay...and I believe it's NOT just because of the bad economy. What company in its right mind would constantly devalue its products and degrade its contracts with its members/customers? Stupid!!



I don't think they hate themselves.  I would believe they actually want to allow more TS owners to visit their resorts, so they could get more sale lead.

I believe it is about around 20% owner actually exchange through outside of Wyndham system (RCI, II, DAE, SFX ...).  Majority use the internal system.  And since I became owner at 2000, they have make it more easier to get inventories.  So from use point of view, they actually doing better.

Of course, once you extend the usage to a more boarder point of view, it does make usuage much less fexible than keep it at the same flexible level.

Jya-Ning


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Dec 11, 2010)

*wyn 28 k - grabbed a 13*

My Wyn 28k generic is on an - going search (showing an 11).

It now has on hold a unit - I think it is a 13.  It has been sitting out there for about a week, and has now hit.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 11, 2010)

Presumably, the unit you grabbed dropped in value long enough to match.


----------



## siesta (Dec 11, 2010)

I grabbed an "18 point " week with a 70k red studio.


----------



## teachingmyown (Dec 12, 2010)

siesta said:


> I grabbed an "18 point " week with a 70k red studio.



Would that have been a "visible" or a "generic" 70K studio?

I'm about to deposit this year's points and so am trying to decide how to assign them.


----------



## siesta (Dec 12, 2010)

generic deposit


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if a Red Studio(70K) generic deposit or a white 1 bedroom (77K) Generic deposit would have more trading power. I know in theory that the 77 should be more because it costs more but does has anyone verified this? I have a contract that is transferring into my name (since may) but it wont be done before the end of the year so I was looking for the original owner to deposit the points into RCI for me before the transfer. Does anyone know if this can actually be done or am I just out the 84K? Not a huge loss but if I can get something out of them I much rather would. 

Jason


----------



## teachingmyown (Dec 13, 2010)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Does anyone know if a Red Studio(70K) generic deposit or a white 1 bedroom (77K) Generic deposit would have more trading power. I know in theory that the 77 should be more because it costs more but does has anyone verified this? I have a contract that is transferring into my name (since may) but it wont be done before the end of the year so I was looking for the original owner to deposit the points into RCI for me before the transfer. Does anyone know if this can actually be done or am I just out the 84K? Not a huge loss but if I can get something out of them I much rather would.
> 
> Jason




I have no idea if the "new" system has changed things, but traditionally it has seemed that "season" trumps "size" so if that's the case the red studio is better then the white 1 bd.


----------



## karentrimmer (Dec 13, 2010)

*rci generic deposits*

Does everyone see what their generic deposits trading point value is?  Mine are not showing at all.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Dec 13, 2010)

Karen,

I think you have to have an on going search to be able to see the TP of your week. otherwise there is no way to see it for a generic.

Jason


----------



## markel (Dec 13, 2010)

karentrimmer said:


> Does everyone see what their generic deposits trading point value is?  Mine are not showing at all.



Jason is correct.  I have the following generics tied to ongoing searches.

42K = 12 TPV

70K = 14 TPV

154K = 18 TPV

Just found out today that RCI is running promotion of starting on-going searches WITHOUT paying exchange fee upfront. Was told this is good until 12/23.  If nothing else, it's a good way to SEE what the TPV of you generic is worth.

Mark


----------



## littlestar (Dec 14, 2010)

My one bedroom generic deposit is showing a 16 TPV.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Dec 14, 2010)

Littlestar,

What season is your 1 bed? 

Jason


----------



## littlestar (Dec 14, 2010)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Littlestar,
> 
> What season is your 1 bed?
> 
> Jason



I don't know.  It says FSP High 1 Br Deposit.  I found the info when I clicked on Modify search.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 14, 2010)

High is Red.  The three categories are Quiet, Value, and High, but I can't remember whether Quiet or Value is lower.  I think Quiet.


----------



## Fitzriley (Dec 14, 2010)

*Ongoing Search*

I just called RCI and placed an ongoing search for no fee. I will check tomorrow to see the value my generic 2BR white deposit received.

Joni


----------



## karentrimmer (Dec 14, 2010)

Mine are tied to an on-going search and I still don't see any values.  This is crazy - I am not liking this system at all so far.


----------



## markel (Dec 14, 2010)

karentrimmer said:


> Mine are tied to an on-going search and I still don't see any values.  This is crazy - I am not liking this system at all so far.



Karen,


Pull your search up and try "modify search". When you do this you should see your TPV in the upper right corner of the next screen. You don't have to make any modifications, just exit the screen. But at least you should be able to see the value.

Mark


----------



## karentrimmer (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok you guys I just got off the phone with a Wyndham rep and a RCI rep.  What is going to happen is Wyndham will be going from a week based system to a point based system, so if you want a 3 bedroom red week unit you must deposit enough Wyndham points to purcure a 3 bedroom unit.  the 28,000 deposits and grabbing a last minute trade up will all be going away.

They also stated that NO One should be able to see what their trading power is on a generic deposit, I told them that they were incorrect and provided them proof of that to which they were surprised that I was correct.  They are saying that is an error and we should not be able to see the deposits (beginning to sound a little fishy to me).  My advice is that until they get the deposit thing straight - if you can combine and book something do it right away.  They were also surprised at what values were given to the generic deposits.  It amazes me that they "supposedly" couldn't tell me what my generic deposits were worth, yet the system somehow was giving a point value to other's accounts (again I smell a rat).

Sounded to me that Wyndham has again managed to de-value our purchase and has again taken away the ability to upgrade our points within RCI and grab a good trade for less points.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 14, 2010)

karentrimmer said:


> Ok you guys I just got off the phone with a Wyndham rep and a RCI rep.  What is going to happen is Wyndham will be going from a week based system to a point based system, so if you want a 3 bedroom red week unit you must deposit enough Wyndham points to purcure a 3 bedroom unit.  the 28,000 deposits and grabbing a last minute trade up will all be going away.



You know, if this works like Plus Partners, it might be nice if it means you can get any one bedroom in RCI just for depositing the equivalent 1 bedroom in Wyndham points (probably not, but I can hope).


----------



## karentrimmer (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah...if I deposit a 2 bedroom high can I swap that for a DVC??  I should have asked that question.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 14, 2010)

karentrimmer said:


> Yeah...if I deposit a 2 bedroom high can I swap that for a DVC??  I should have asked that question.



Is that the way Worldmark and Bluegreen work in RCI?  I always hear that Worldmark pulls pretty much anything.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 14, 2010)

```
Studio	1Br	2Br	3Br
Red	14	16	18	
White	12			
Blue	11
```


----------



## markel (Dec 14, 2010)

Bourne said:


> ```
> Studio	1Br	2Br	3Br
> Red	14	16	18
> White	12
> ...





That's what mine are worth. Now, if I could only combine them !!!


----------



## ldw (Dec 14, 2010)

With that kind of trade power, it will be hard to trade a red 1 bedroom for a red 1 bedroom in RCI much less tradeup. I looked to see what my 16 TP generic would get in Wyndham in Florida or Midsouth in July nothing much other than Glade and Bay. Yes, I know July is hard to get but I had hoped red for red would trade better than that.


----------



## markel (Dec 14, 2010)

ldw said:


> With that kind of trade power, it will be hard to trade a red 1 bedroom for a red 1 bedroom in RCI much less tradeup. I looked to see what my 16 TP generic would get in Wyndham in Florida or Midsouth in July nothing much other than Glade and Bay. Yes, I know July is hard to get but I had hoped red for red would trade better than that.




On the surface it looks to me like the value of the generic deposits took a big hit. At this point, I can't imagine getting anything close to what I have gotten in the past. I had no choice but to deposit my 2010 Wyndham points into RCI, but I'll make sure to use subsequent years pts.  within the system if the trading power is what it looks to be.


----------



## ldw (Dec 14, 2010)

markel said:


> On the surface it looks to me like the value of the generic deposits took a big hit. At this point, I can't imagine getting anything close to what I have gotten in the past. I had no choice but to deposit my 2010 Wyndham points into RCI, but I'll make sure to use subsequent years pts.  within the system if the trading power is what it looks to be.



If I had known that generic deposits were going to be devalued so much, I would have made a much bigger effort to use my 2010 points in the system. In the past using both RCI and Wyndham together made it possible for us to take the vacations we wanted at a cost that was acceptable. Without the benefit of stretching our points through RCI, the maintenance fee cost is much less acceptable.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 14, 2010)

It is probably best for those with Wyndham points to avoid openingly discussing the loopholes or challenging info here publicly.  The more you do, the more likely they will be closed or the system tightened up . . . which is rarely to the benefit of the owners.


----------



## karentrimmer (Dec 15, 2010)

*put your points back into Wyndham from RCI*

Call  Scott at Wyndham at 954-283-2408 and he can put your points back into the Wyndham system and pull them back from RCI.  He did it for me because I complained of the devaluing of the generic deposits.  Maybe if enough of us call and transfer the points back they will get the idea!!!


----------



## learnalot (Dec 16, 2010)

*TPU value of 1BR Red (105K)?*

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have a generic 1BR Red (105K pts) tied to an ongoing search which shows you a TPU value for it?

I'm trying to decide how to best configure our last 2010 points deposits before the new grid takes effect.  I think I have read all the related posts, and I saw values posted for several unit seasons and sizes, but I don't think I saw anything for 1BR Reds.

Also, does anyone have a good sense of what the practical difference is (in terms of number of units pulled and/or quality of resorts) between say a TPU of 8 (28K generic), 12 (42K generic), 14 (70K generic), maybe 16, which is where I am guessing a 1BR Red might land, and the 18K assigned to a 2BR Red generic (154K points)?

Thanks to everyone as we try to help each other learn the recent new system which will soon be replaced by a *newer* system - but in the meantime, we have to deal with our end of the year extra points!


----------



## siesta (Dec 16, 2010)

learnalot, if you can travel off season and trade back into wyndhams, 28k will get you those weeks.  And if 28k won't get them then 42k will.  70k will for the most part be the peak of what wyndham points can pull in the old system, with 105k getting maybe a slight few more if much it all.  Anything over that is not worth it.  Depending on your travel style the next 2 years, I'm not quite sure what increments would best suit you.  my 70k red deposit was able to pull an "18 point" week, which had a maximum tp of 20 points. there is definitely wiggle room.


----------



## shorts (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a 105K tied to an ongoing search and it has a 16 tpu value. The week/unit I am searching for had shown up in an earlier sighting needing 34 tpu. I did a search first to see if any amount of Wyndham points would pull it but the week was gone. The rep suggested an ongoing search and insisted that a 105K 1BR red would pull the 1BR red week I'm looking for.   It's in Oct 2012 so I've got to time to see if he is right or not.


----------

